# Planer Sled Length



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Not too long ago, I read on this forum about using a sled to get the high end of board off while using a planer. The way I'm picturing this in my mind, the sled's length would have to be as long as the stock you're working on. And, the lip would have to be lower than the stock. Is this right? Be patient guys, I'm still learning…..


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

You're exactly right.

If that lip isn't shorter than the stock, it will be after the first pass. 

3/4" plywood would make a good sled. It won't flex much.

Once you have that first side flat enough so that it won't rock on a flat surface, you can flip it over and 
plane it with out the sled.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I thought I was on the right track. Thanks Gary.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I usually set my sled on a flat surface and then set the board to plane on it.

Then I use small wedges of shims to keep it from rocking. You can use tape to hold them in place
while you are running it through the planer.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Does the length of the sled matter? I'm guessing that it would be ok to be a little longer than the stock, but no shorter.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

Here's a link for one over at Finewoodworking.com. You have to be a subscriber to view if you don't have the back issue. There is even a video that shows how to use it. I've been meaning to make one, but haven't had the need yet.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Correct no shorter.

Here is another method I use.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/1992


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I made my sled longer and use 1/2" blocks screwed to the sled to lock the piece being planed in place. Of course don't let your screws go through the bottom of the planer sled. I ripped mine out of a piece of a full sheet of plywood since I had some 8' cherry boards that I needed to work on. If you need a longer sled then you can just join another piece of plywood to it as well.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the information. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Sled Update:

I found this great video on Fine WoodWorking.com….. I've taking my time and am building a smaller version of the one in the video. I do have one question. The supports on the sled have a 15 degree dado on each end. I've been racking my brain trying to figure out how he cut them. The wedges he uses are no problem, just not sure about the supports. I thought that maybe I could rip a board at 15 degrees, attach it to my miter gauge and place the support against that and run it through. If you have an idea about this, let me know. Thanks!
http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/Community/CommunityArticle.aspx?id=5245


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Well…... after re-thinking my last post, I'm pretty sure that the way I was going to try to do it wouldn't work.. . . . . . Any ideas?


----------



## Iffy (Aug 27, 2007)

Not sure if you've figured this out yet or not. I'm a subscriber, so I can tell you what he did. Basically, he put the support piece on top of another board which had a 15 degree angle and used his miter gauge to push it through the dado. It's issue 175 - you might be able to find it at a local library. Lemme know if this doesn't help.


----------

